# Erste defekte Mainboards und Probleme durch Verletzung der PCIe Spec durch die RX480 werden bekannt



## Hallock (1. Juli 2016)

Da ich endlich (Juhu!  ) Usernews schreiben darf, hier meine Erste!

Die in den Reviews (u.A. PCGH, aber auch Heise, TomsHardware, PcPer) festgestellte Überlastung des PCIe Slots durch die RX480 führen nun zu ersten Konsequenzen.

So gibt es nun erste Berichte von Mainboards, in denen Teile des Mainboards (PCIe Slots selbst, aber auch Audiochips) nach Einsatz einer RX480 defekt sind:
PCI-E slot died with RX 480 | Community
[Various] AMD RX 480 Review Thread - Page 190

Daneben hat ein YouTuber versucht einen möglichst günstigen, RX480-basierenden Rechner zusammen zu stellen und dabei ebenfalls die Problematik bemerkt. Sein günstiges Board schaltete reproduzierbar ab, sobald die RX480 im Rechner gefordert war. Eine als Vergleich eingebaut 980Ti funktionierte ohne Probleme:
RX 480 Aftermath: Power Issue & Over-Hyping - YouTube

Weitere Informationen, ein erweiterter Test von PcPer:
Power Consumption Concerns on the Radeon RX 480 | Overclocking, Current Testing


----------



## Bandicoot (1. Juli 2016)

Oh  das ist natürlich nicht so tolle Werbung für die RX480, mal sehen was da noch so raus kommt.


----------



## Haasinger (1. Juli 2016)

Ich würde mal sagen ein Shitstorm wegen einer Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2016)

Ich kauf mir ne RX480 und sag dann, das die Karte mein Mainboard geschrottet hat...es ist zwar schon ewig kaputt aber es ist doch schöner, jemand anderen als mir die Schuld dafür zu geben.


----------



## bonesai (1. Juli 2016)

Sieht man irgendwo im Video wo sich das abdreht ? Ich finde das nicht, nur ein haufen Gelaber gg*
Ah doch da steht "boom" xD xD jetzt bin ich überzeugt


----------



## Norkzlam (1. Juli 2016)

Gibt es da auch irgendwo was handfestes? Sehe nur Behauptungen in irgendwelchen Foren. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da ein paar grüne Fanboys BS verbreiten.


----------



## Traace (1. Juli 2016)

Bei dem zweiten Forenlink hat der User gleich drei Stück dieser Karten eingebaut, da wundert es mich nicht so wirklich das da mal was kaputt geht.


----------



## claster17 (1. Juli 2016)

Traace schrieb:


> Bei dem zweiten Forenlink hat der User gleich drei Stück dieser Karten eingebaut, da wundert es mich nicht so wirklich das da mal was kaputt geht.



Das Problem ist ja, dass grundsätzlich nichts kaputt gehen sollte, solange es innerhalb der Spezifikation betrieben wird. Auch nicht, wenn er 4 davon verbaut.
Allerdings hat sein Rampage auch einen zusätzlichen 6-Pin auf dem Board. Die Frage ist jetzt, ob dieser auch verwendet wurde.


----------



## drebbin (1. Juli 2016)

Ich bin bekennender AMD Sympathisant, aber diesen Fehler kann ich nicht akzeptieren und auch folglich keine 480 empfehlen solange dieses Problem nicht beseitigt wurde.
Spezifikationen sind da um eingehalten zu werden.
AMD weiß wieviel Publicity an der neuen Grafikkartenserie hängt und da muss man einfach genauer als genau überprüfen das man sich keine dermaßen ausweidbaren Schnitzer leistet.
Selbst wenn man den Stromfluss über den PCI-E nicht ausliest werden sie definitiv den Verbrauch gemessen haben. Vor allem weil man die Effizienz ja groß betont hat.
Wenn ich also mit einem 6Pin Anschluss auf 160Watt Peaks komme dann muss doch zwangsläufig das Board mehr als ausgelastet werden.

Ach AMD.....


----------



## Saguya (1. Juli 2016)

Gibt es denn überhaupt von einem seriösen magazine bestätigung das MB's durch die GK kaputt gehen?


----------



## bonesai (1. Juli 2016)

Saguya schrieb:


> Gibt es denn überhaupt von einem seriösen magazine bestätigung das MB's durch die GK kaputt gehen?



nein, gibts nicht


----------



## Hallock (2. Juli 2016)

Nachtrag: Mindfactory hat bereits gestern reagiert und die Technischen Daten der im Angebot erhältlichen RX480 auf "Leistungsaufnahme 170W" angepasst.

Geizhals hat heute auch nachgezogen und zwar die falsche AMD-Angabe von 150W stehen gelassen, allerdings einen Warnhinweis hinterlegt:
"Hinweis: gemessene Leistungsaufnahme deutlich ausserhalb der PCIe-Spezifikationen. Bitte weiterführende Links beachten!"



Traace schrieb:


> Bei dem zweiten Forenlink hat der User gleich drei Stück dieser Karten eingebaut, da wundert es mich nicht so wirklich das da mal was kaputt geht.


News gestern:

"Multi-GPU mit Polaris und Pascal: AMD unterstützt weiterhin 4-Wege-Crossfire"

Was denn nun?


----------



## netheral (2. Juli 2016)

Wenn das jetzt wirklich zu defekten Mainboards führt ist das sicher sehr bitter für AMD. Die sind eh gegen Nvidia derzeit extrem lasch aufgestellt und dann noch sowas - das können sie sich derzeit einfach nicht leisten. Und das wäre schade, da Monopole selten gut sind und Nvidia durch einen Wegfall AMDs im GPU-Sektor einer wäre.

Die RX480 ist ja erst frisch auf dem Markt. Wenn die Karte die PCI-Spezifikationen überschreitet kann sich ja ein Defekt schleichend kommen (wie bei einer massiv overvolteten CPU, die nach und nach vor sich schmorrt) und muss nicht zwangsläufig direkt zu Beginn der Nutzung auftreten. Daher muss man das Phänomen wohl die nächsten Monate im Blick behalten. Direkt kaufen würde ich nach den Berichten jedenfalls nicht mehr, dafür bin ich was sowas angeht einfach zu vorsichtig.

Wäre doch mal eine Idee für einen Artikel in der kommenden PCGH, falls sich sowas noch einschieben lässt. Oder zumindest als Bestandteil des Tests als Einschub.


----------



## shootme55 (2. Juli 2016)

Nichts für ungut, aber wenn da was dran ist, dann wär das ein echts Armutszeugnis. Fehler im hochkomplizierten Chipdesigns können ja mal vorkommen, aber dass eine Grafikkarte so sehr die Specs sprengt dass deswegen auch nur ein einziges Board abraucht, sowas darf definitiv nicht sein. 
Ich hoffe mal dass es sich nurum Gerüchte handelt. Die Karte verkauft sich verdammt gut, wenn sich solche Probleme häufen wirds teuer...

Und dass die Hersteller solche Sachen nicht prüfen obwohl jeder Hardwareredakteur das quasi gleich nach dem auspacken testet ist entweder frech gelogen oder grob fahrlässig.


----------



## netheral (2. Juli 2016)

Mal abwarten, was die Custom-Karten so bieten. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die mit einer stärkeren Spannungsversorgung direkt über das NT daher kommen könnten. Dennoch ist das für AMD alles andere als gut. Wenn es Kreise zieht, dürfte das wahre Minuspunkte bringen. Und auch wenn es nur Einzelfälle sind ist es immer noch ******* für die Betroffenen und dürfte eigentlich garnicht passieren.


----------



## Dartwurst (2. Juli 2016)

Meine Vorfreude auf eine RX 480 weicht mehr und mehr einer riesigen Portion Skepsis. Die Leistung ist hinter meinen Erwartungen und dann läuft sie auch noch außerhalb der Spezifikation. Sorry AMD. Da warte ich jetzt erst mal auf eine 1060. Leider!


----------



## bonesai (2. Juli 2016)

Solang man nicht drann herumfummelt wird es kein Mainboard grillen, dann bewegt sie sich auch in den Specs. Es sei denn man nimmt z.b. ein Referenzdesign mit 6 Pin Stecker und übertaktet es auf Anschlag. Dann könnte es passieren insbesondere wenn man vielleicht noch billige Komponentenen hat. Die Sache is jetzt nur die, es sollte denk ich jedem klar sein das ich mit OC etwas kaputt machen kann.
Das ist jetzt kein RX 480 "Problem", von daher ist die ganze Aufregung auch etwas fadenscheinig. 
Wenn ich jetzt ein 60 Euro Mainboard habe samt dem günstigsten Netzteil mit 10 PCI-E Steckern und dort dann 1 oder gar 2 oder 3, wie sich die Fälle darstellen wo es angeblich Probleme gegeben haben soll, aufs maximum übertaktete Referenzdesignkarten mit Originalkühler reinstecke dann brauch ich mich nicht wundern wenn mir das Ding zackig um die Ohren fliegt 
Das zeigt wieder mal nur wie heikel OC is wenn man keinen Plan von der Materie hat.
AMD RX 480 Power Draw Tested - Pcper. Conclusio... | Community


----------



## Ryle (2. Juli 2016)

Saguya schrieb:


> Gibt es denn überhaupt von einem seriösen magazine bestätigung das MB's durch die GK kaputt gehen?


Bisher hat es keiner drauf angelegt, aber wenn man bei tomshardware auf OC Tests verzichtet weil man es nicht riskieren will das Testsystem zu grillen, spricht das Bände. Da die Karte auch in eher günstigeren PC landen wird, die meistens mit günstigeren Boards und nicht mehr taufrischen Netzteilen ausgestattet sind, kann das durchaus problematisch werden.

Es ist sicherlich nicht das erste mal, dass die Spezifikationen überschritten wurden.  Allerdings war das meist die Schuld der Boardpartner Designs und es waren Peak Werte die ab und an mal vorkamen. Im Falle der 480 liegt sie quasi nie innerhalb der 75W, sondern dauerhaft darüber. Erklären kann ich mir das nur anhand kurzfristiger Änderungen am Takt. Die Karte war sicherlich vorher deutlich unterhalb der 150W angesiedelt, wurde dann aber nach Pascal und der Erwartungshaltung der Leaks nochmals kurzfristig angepasst. Anders kann ich mir den Verbrauch und die Wahl eines 6pol Anschlusses nicht erklären.
Aber selbst dann wäre es immer noch sinnvoller die ATX Spezifikationen um ein paar Watt zu überschreiten da die Netzteile sowas in der Regel problemlos mitmachen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. Juli 2016)

Der PCIE Sockel muss 75 Watt bereitstellen. Er darf aber auch bis 300 (bin nicht 100% sicher) Watt holen.
Wenn, hat AMD dann keine Schuld, sondern die Mainboard Hersteller....


----------



## Jeretxxo (2. Juli 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Der PCIE Sockel muss 75 Watt bereitstellen. Er darf aber auch bis 300 (bin nicht 100% sicher) Watt holen.
> Wenn, hat AMD dann keine Schuld, sondern die Mainboard Hersteller....



So ein Quark, wo hast du das denn her? Link zur Quelle bitte.

Ausserdem sind nicht die Mainboards selbst das Problem sondern die mechanischen Verbindungsstücke. (PCIe Slot bspw.)
Es wurde doch bereits bei ein paar Mainboardherstellern angefragt, die sagen selbst das die Mainboards auch mehr als die 75 Watt auf dem PEG schaffen, aber bei etwa 95 Watt sehen sie die Grenze der Slots, auch wenn sie den Leiterbahnen auf dem Mainboard selbst mehr zutrauen.


----------



## bonesai (2. Juli 2016)

Ja 90 geht noch gefahrlos - bis 95 Watt bei guten Boards. Stock brauch die Referenz nie mehr als konstante 80watt (und das nur bei einigen AAA Games in 4k ^^).
Also kein OC, kein Problem mit der Referenz 
Die 300 Watt sind die mögliche Gesamtaufnahme (über Slot + Stecker aber niemals über den Slot allein)


----------



## netheral (2. Juli 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Der PCIE Sockel muss 75 Watt bereitstellen. Er darf aber auch bis 300 (bin nicht 100% sicher) Watt holen.
> Wenn, hat AMD dann keine Schuld, sondern die Mainboard Hersteller....



Und wie soll der Slot die 300 Watt bereitstellen? Ich glaube nicht, dass die reine 12-Volt-Versorgung des Mainboards (der 8-Pin ist ja quasi reiner CPU-Strom) 300 Watt stemmen kann.  Und selbst dann müsste das Mainboard für den PCI-E x16 (jeden wahrscheinlich) Leitungen bereitstellen, die > 25 Ampere mal eben so abkönnen ohne dabei zu grillen.

Dürfte also nicht wirklich realistisch sein. Ich denke, es ist eher so wie R_Apid_Pr0 beschreibt: Der Slot muss 75 bereitstellen. Allerdings verstehe ich auch die Aussage nicht, die Mainboardhersteller hätten da Schuld. Der Sockel muss 75 Watt liefern. Wenn die Karte 80 Watt zieht und damit das Mainboard zerstört, hat sich nicht der Mainboard-Hersteller nicht die Spezifikation gehalten sondern AMD bei der RX480. Demnach trifft den Mainboardhersteller nicht die Schuld. Etwas Toleranz ist sicher sinnvoll, aber in meinen Augen kein Pflichtprogramm, sodass man da nicht von Schuld im Sinne eines tätlichen Unterlassens dieser Toleranz sprechen könnte. Der Ball ist hier in meinen Augen ganz klar bei AMD. Die müssen es doch hinbekommen, dass die Karte - gerade eine sparsame - nicht den Slot braten kann. Hat doch bisher auch bei den Karten geklappt, auch wenn die das doppelte zogen.

Spricht für mich auch dafür, dass einfach am Ende nochmal an der Taktschraube gedreht wurde. Das passt auch zu den eher schwachen OC-Reserven, die bisher bei der Karte ermittelt wurden.


----------



## BluppOfTheBlobb (2. Juli 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Der PCIE Sockel muss 75 Watt bereitstellen. Er darf aber auch bis 300 (bin nicht 100% sicher) Watt holen.
> Wenn, hat AMD dann keine Schuld, sondern die Mainboard Hersteller....



Dieser Blödsinn, dass 300W über den PCIe-Stecker möglich sind kommt von Reddit The AMD subreddit - News and discussions related to CPUs, APUs, GPUs, and other fancy silicon! (Irgendwo tief drinnen)

Warum ist es Blödsinn:

1) Das MoBo kennt die Daten und maximalen Leistungsabgaben der PSU nicht. 
2) Von PSU auf MoBo gehen nur zwei Gelbe 12V Leitungen via ATX Stecker. (Die CPU wird über einen seperaten Stecker versorgt)
3) Von MoBo via PICe-Stecker gehen die 12V über nur fünf Pins. 
4) Die Leiterbahnen auf der Karte haben beim Stecker ein Breite von nur 0.7mm
5) 300W bedeuten bei 12V satte 25A.

D.h. 12.5A pro ATX Pin, bzw. 5A PICe Pin.

Kann man machen. Kurzfristig. Aber nicht für lange. Denn solange man nicht supraleitende Materialen hat, hat man immer einen Wiederstand in Leitungen, Stecker, und Verbindungen. Die Verlustleistung nimmt Quadratisch mit dem Strom zu (P=I²·R) 

Erwärmt sich die Leitung/Übergang bei 1A um 1°C so erwärmt sich die gleiche Leitung/Übergang bei 5A um 25°C !



PS: Die 75W des PICe Slot sind via 12V und 3.3V Leitungen. Nur über die 12V Leitung sind maximal 66W erlaubt. Die RX480 zieht aber gemäs Tomshardware die alles über die 12V. Es ist also gar ein bischen schlimmer.


----------



## chillinmitch (2. Juli 2016)

Offizielles Statement von AMD bezügl. Nachfrage zur PCIe Problematik, Quelle: Techpowerup

We just received following statement from AMD regarding the excess power consumption of their new Polaris Radeon RX 480, which seems to violate the PCI-Express specification by pulling more than the allowed 75 W from the slot.
"As you know, we continuously tune our GPUs in order to maximize their performance within their given power envelopes and the speed of the memory interface, which in this case is an unprecedented 8 Gbps for GDDR5. Recently, we identified select scenarios where the tuning of some RX 480 boards was not optimal. Fortunately, we can adjust the GPU's tuning via software in order to resolve this issue. We are already testing a driver that implements a fix, and we will provide an update to the community on our progress on Tuesday (July 5, 2016)."​


----------



## Freiheraus (2. Juli 2016)

Nach dem Statement von AMD könnte man meinen, dass der erhöhte Verbrauch (der wohl über den PCIe Slot gedeckt wird) mit dem Speicherinterface + hochtaktenden GDDR5 zu tun hat. Mal abwarten was am 5. Juli herauskommt. 

Edit: Hatte AMD nicht erst am Montag den Testern ein Treiber-Update zukommen lassen, nachdem man festgestellt hatte, dass die Bandbreite limitiert? Das Interface und der Speicher sind wohl nachwievor eine Treiberbaustelle.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2016)

Hmmm komisch die GTX 750 TI schrottet auch nicht haufenweise Mainboards, obwohl die ja auf viel günstigeren Boards verbaut wird.


----------



## Lelwani (3. Juli 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Der PCIE Sockel muss 75 Watt bereitstellen. Er darf aber auch bis 300 (bin nicht 100% sicher) Watt holen.
> Wenn, hat AMD dann keine Schuld, sondern die Mainboard Hersteller....



wat ein bullshit deswegen passiert das auch nur bei den karten oder... natürlich reiner zufall


----------



## DerLachs (3. Juli 2016)

Weil irgendjemand im Internet das also behauptet hat, muss es genau so passiert sein und die Karte ist definitiv schuld?  Ich finde auch den Threadtitel irreführend, solange nicht zu 100 % bewiesen ist, dass die Karte diese Probleme/Defekte verursacht.


----------



## GEChun (3. Juli 2016)

Hatte die gleichen Probleme schon mal mit einer Nvidia Karte... 
Bei mir war das Netzteil kaputt bzw. zu alt.

Aber hey ich finde es schön wenn man das "richtige" Problem einfach nicht findet. Ich wette bei mir würde seine RX480 einwandfrei laufen!


----------



## Shirozen (3. Juli 2016)

Mir ist das leider alles zu unsicher, deshalb schicke ich meine RX 480 zurück, da meine so schon einen Werks OC besitzt. Da warte ich lieber noch ein wenig bis die Nitro raus ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2016)

Shirozen schrieb:


> Mir ist das leider alles zu unsicher, deshalb schicke ich meine RX 480 zurück, da meine so schon einen Werks OC besitzt. Da warte ich lieber noch ein wenig bis die Nitro raus ist.



LoL  Überreaktion²

Am besten schick dein Mainboard vorsorglich auch gleich ein, das ist bestimmt schon total durchgeknuspert.


----------



## bonesai (3. Juli 2016)

Bist aber nicht der einzige mit ner XFX hier im Forum und da hat bisher keiner von Problemen berichtet 
Die Customs sind sowieso meist die bessere Wahl


----------



## Shirozen (3. Juli 2016)

Überreaktion nein, eher Übervorsichtig. Ich muss nicht immer alles hinnehmen, wenn ein Verdacht da ist  . Und ich habe ein sehr mulmiges Gefühl bei der Sache. Lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Eine Din Norm ist nicht umsonst da und die Spezifikation vom PCIe ist für mich wie eine Din Norm. Ich habe lieber Reserven als gar keine und immer am Limit zu sein.


----------



## Drayygo (3. Juli 2016)

Kann bitte jemand den Threadtitel in irgendwas ändern, dass eines (oder eine Kombination) dieser Wörter enthält: "mutmaßlich, scheinbar, eventuell etc." ? Danke. Darauf aufmerksam machen ist ja schön und gut, der Threadtitel suggeriert aber einen kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Defekt und der AMD-GPU, der erst einmal bewiesen werden muss. Ist fast schon geschäftsschädigend.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2016)

Shirozen schrieb:


> Überreaktion nein, eher Übervorsichtig. Ich muss nicht immer alles hinnehmen, wenn ein Verdacht da ist  . Und ich habe ein sehr mulmiges Gefühl bei der Sache. Lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Eine Din Norm ist nicht umsonst da und die Spezifikation vom PCIe ist für mich wie eine Din Norm. Ich habe lieber Reserven als gar keine und immer am Limit zu sein.


Was zum Geier soll das Deutsche Institut für Normung damit zu tun haben? 

Ich vermute mal an der ganzen Sache ist so rein gar nichts dran. Da haben welche das Powertarget und den OC voll ausgereizt und dann Furmark gestartet.  AMD bringt einen Treiber der Furmark limitiert und alles ist bestens. Wenn man will, dann bekommt man irgendwas schon kaputt.


----------



## bonesai (3. Juli 2016)

Dieser erste Fall im AMD Forum der das ganze ins Rollen gebracht hat steht ja auch schon in wackeligem Licht.
Wenn man das Bild vergrößert und sich das Board genau anschaut ist das überall beschädigt. Da sind ein haufen verbrannte Chips und Stellen....
Das hat vielleicht einen direkten Blitzschlag erlebt, aber die GPU allein kann das eher schwer gewesen sein 
Man ist halt schnell geneigt sich damit zu beschäftigen, vielleicht widmet man den Trollen aber auch einfach nur zu viel Aufmerksamkeit, ich kann mich da leider auch nicht ausnehmen *gg*


----------



## Shirozen (3. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was zum Geier soll das Deutsche Institut für Normung damit zu tun haben?



Lese bitte richtig was ich geschrieben habe. Eine Spezifikation ist für mich *WIE EINE* Din Norm. Das das Deutsche Institut für Normung damit nix zu tun hat ist denke ich jedem klar. 

@Titel
den sollte man tatsächlich ändern.

~Edith says~
Werde mit dem Rücksenden eh bis zum 5. Juli warten und warten was AMD nun zu dem Thema sagt.
~Edith End~


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mich mal bemüht ein paar Schaltpläne durchzugehen und was ich gefunden hab ist das die PCI-E Power quasi überall durchgeschliffen wird. Eine "Regulierung" gibt es nicht und von daher auch keine "potenzielle Wärmequelle". Einen Schaltplan von dem Mainboard was der Typ aus dem AMD Forum hat, habe ich leider nicht bekommen. Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus das auf dem Board etliche Sachen um die PCI-E Slots verbrannt sind.

So viel Überlast auf die Leiterbahnen zu bekommen das die so verbrennen, kann niemals von der Karte kommen. Um das Board so zu verbrennen müssen das locker 250C° gewesen sein. Bei so einem modernen Multi Layer Board keine Chance das die PCI-E Power Leiterbahnen da so viel Hitze reinbringen.
Wer schonmal versucht hat auf nem Mainboard was zu löten weiß wie schwer es ist da Wärme rein zu bekommen.
Da muss an der Leiterbahn bestimmt schon 1V Spannungsabfall über einen langen Zeitraum anliegen, damit sich da irgendwas tut. Und ich bezweifel stark das die Karte mit 11V noch ohne Probleme läuft. Da würde sicherlich der Takt reduziert werden um die Eingangsspannung wieder zu heben oder die Kiste schmiert komplett ab.


Wenn mir eine ne RX480 temporär zur Verfügung stellt, versuche ich damit mal absichtlich ein Mainboard zu killen.  Mit Messungen und Videoaufzeichnung.  Ich glaube nicht das es möglich ist.


----------



## Shirozen (4. Juli 2016)

Habe mal Benchmarks mit GPU-Z im Hintergrund laufen lassen und habe am Ende den Maximal Wert angesehen. Wenn ich dem Wert von GPU-Z glauben schenken darf genehmigt sich meine Karte ab und an mal 178,9W . Ein Log hat mir gezeigt das diese Werte selten auftreten. Im durchschnitt waren es ~140W. Mal abwarten was AMD am 5 Juli sagt, dann Entscheide ich, ob ich das zu lasse oder nicht.


----------



## big-maec (4. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eine "Regulierung" gibt es nicht ........



Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen in die Datenblätter der Treiber Bausteine zu schauen. 
Ein Beispiel:     http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP5359A-D.PDF

Verbrannte Leiterbahnen gibt es auf dem Bild nicht unbedingt zu sehen, da das Board schwarz ist kann man das so ohneweiteres auf dem Bild nich beurteilen. Ich sehe nur jede Menge Dreck. Nur der PCI-e Slot sieht ein bischen komisch aus. Ausserdem sind solche Strom Peaks meist für Spulen eine zusätzliche Belastung und können mit der Zeit zu Problemen oder an anderer Stelle zu Störungen führen.  Manchmal kann man das auch an den Spulen hören. Das hängt naturlich vom jeweiligen Board ab. Ich denke mal Gaming Boards können diese zusätzlich Belastung verkraften, sind ja immerhin fürs betreiben der Hardware ausserhalb der Spezifikation gedacht.


----------



## bonesai (4. Juli 2016)

Man sieht sicher 3-4 verbrannte Chips wenn mans vergrößert, am Retina Display kann ichs deutlich erkennen, einige davon sind unten in der Nähe des pCI slot der Soundkarte...
Vielleicht krieg ich gute screenshots hin am Nachmittag dann stell ichs rein, sollte kein Problem sein 
Das das was mit der GPU zu tun hat glaub ich nicht  Keine Ahnung was dem Board passiert is aber sicher mehr als ne RX480 gg

Zusätzlich hat auch TomsHardware dazu nochmal Stellung genommen und folgendes deutlich dargestellt:

Zitat aus dem Launch-Artikel:


> "Zur Klarstellung: Es wird sicher nichts verbrennen, aber Normen gibt es, um sie zu beachten."
> 
> Solange die Phasen der Spannungswandler symmetrische Lasten verarbeiten müssen, wird diese (wenn auch nicht dramatische) Überlast entstehen (und zwar unabhängig vom Sample oder anderen Zufällen), wenn es sich wirklich um eine Phasenaufteilung mit vier Phasen am PEG handelt, wie wir annehmen. Diese Vermutung teilen wir mit einigen Kollegen, die wie wir versucht haben, den Ursachen emotionslos auf den Grund zu gehen. Inwieweit wir damit richtig liegen, kann uns derzeit nur AMD selbst beantworten.
> Aktuelle Hardware sollte diese Ströme trotzdem ohne Schäden überstehen, was allerdings auch unkorrodierte und saubere Slots voraussetzt. Es ist zudem auf einen genauen Sitz der Grafikkarte zu achten. Dies gilt übrigens immer, auch wenn die Ströme deutlich niedriger ausgefallen wären.
> Trittbrettfahren, die versuchen, ihre vorher bereits geschädigte oder unsaubere Hardware samt möglicher Schäden als Folge zu deklarieren und damit in der Öffentlichkeit nach Aufmerksamkeit suchen, müssen wir ebenfalls eine klare und eindeutige Absage erteilen. Auch im Audio-Bereich kann nichts kaputt gehen, selbst wenn manche Lastspitzen vielleicht zu unschönen und hörbaren Interferrenzen führen können, die an Nichtlinearitäten analoger Schaltungen auftreten können. Hier wurde von Dritten ohne Grundwissen und Fakten lediglich eine urban legend verbreitet.




Anbei jetzt noch ein stark vergößter bereich von Teilen des Mainboards die angeblich durch einen RX beschädigt wurden, es handelt sich dabei auch nicht um den bereich des Slot 1 sondern es ist der Slot 2 in welchem die Graka angeblich noch funktionieren soll ... Soll sich jeder sein Bild selbst machen.


----------



## Gimmick (4. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm komisch die GTX 750 TI schrottet auch nicht haufenweise Mainboards, obwohl die ja auf viel günstigeren Boards verbaut wird.



Müsste man halt zumindest mal in den Mainboards testen, die bei der RX 480 abschalten.

Macht aber eh keiner, wir sind das Internet, jetzt gibt's erstmal ganz viel Blabla mit Video 

Hier noch was neues von THG: AMD Radeon RX 480 im Detail: Leistungsaufnahme, Layout und Normen - Messungen und mogliche Ursachen


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2016)

big-maec schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen in die Datenblätter der Treiber Bausteine zu schauen.
> Ein Beispiel:     http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP5359A-D.PDF
> 
> Verbrannte Leiterbahnen gibt es auf dem Bild nicht unbedingt zu sehen, da das Board schwarz ist kann man das so ohneweiteres auf dem Bild nich beurteilen. Ich sehe nur jede Menge Dreck. Nur der PCI-e Slot sieht ein bischen komisch aus. Ausserdem sind solche Strom Peaks meist für Spulen eine zusätzliche Belastung und können mit der Zeit zu Problemen oder an anderer Stelle zu Störungen führen.  Manchmal kann man das auch an den Spulen hören. Das hängt naturlich vom jeweiligen Board ab. Ich denke mal Gaming Boards können diese zusätzlich Belastung verkraften, sind ja immerhin fürs betreiben der Hardware ausserhalb der Spezifikation gedacht.


Auf welchem Mainboard sind die zur PCI-E Versorgung verbaut?


----------



## ViperZ (4. Juli 2016)

Ich lass einfach mal einen frischen Kommentar vom Bauer hier:

Caseking - AMD Radeon RX 480 Machbarkeitsstudie von... | Facebook


----------



## Superwip (4. Juli 2016)

Hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.


----------



## DerLachs (4. Juli 2016)

Dann werden die Customs ja anscheinend wesentlich weniger MHz haben. Ich schätze, mit den oft genannten ca. 1350 MHz bei der Nitro sind wir gut dabei.


----------



## bonesai (4. Juli 2016)

Das reicht ja eigentlich auch als basis, die OC Karten im Test mit 1350 haben ja auch sehr gut performt, alles was Stock noch in Richtung 1400 geht wäre ein richtig netter Bonus


----------



## DerLachs (4. Juli 2016)

Mehr MHz wären schön gewesen.  Aber dann wird es bei mir wohl auf die Nitro hinauslaufen, wenn die Tests passen.


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (4. Juli 2016)

Diese Karte ist komisch.
Ist das nicht auch die Karte, die im Gegensatz zur 1080 600A aushalten könnte?
Dennoch aber nur einen 6-Pin Stecker benutzt?
Dazu noch unnötig den PCI-E Anschluss überstrapaziert?

Irgendwie fleht die RX 480 einen doch an, nicht verstanden zu werden.


----------



## big-maec (5. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf welchem Mainboard sind die zur PCI-E Versorgung verbaut?



Hi,
einer von den 4 Mindestens für die 3.3V. Die andere Limitierung geht über die Specs vom Slot. Das Mainboard heißt MA785R 09146-1.48.3BJ01.011


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Juli 2016)

Steckdosenleiste schrieb:


> Diese Karte ist komisch.
> Ist das nicht auch die Karte, die im Gegensatz zur 1080 600A aushalten könnte?
> Dennoch aber nur einen 6-Pin Stecker benutzt?
> Dazu noch unnötig den PCI-E Anschluss überstrapaziert?
> ...



Wenn das PCB verpfuscht ist, bringt das alles nichts.
Wobei man erwähnen sollte, dass das Mainboard von dem User schon ziemlich arg aussah. Der scheint sich nicht wirklich gekümmert zu haben um seine Hardware, voller staub, gammelig, usw...
Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn das Board schon was hatte und die 480 da einfach der Tropfen war der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat.
Weil sonst melden sich keine User und es wurden ja schon sehr viele Karten verkauft. Ich denke mal, das da in den nächsten Monaten noch so einige kommen und behaupten die 480 hätte ihr Board geschrottet.


----------



## Orka45 (5. Juli 2016)

Ich lass das mal hier so stehen


----------



## Meroveus (5. Juli 2016)

Das ist durchaus ein sehr cleverer Plan von AMD ... Man entwickelt Grafikkarten die Mainboards zerstören ,wartet bis genug Mainboards zerstört sind, hängt das Grafikkarten entwickeln an den Nagel und verkauft stattdessen Mainboards. So schafft man sich selber den Einstieg in eine neue Sparte. Die Idee hätte von mir sein können .

Auf der anderen Seite, könnte man damit auch Platz für Zen machen, ich meine wenn man schon ein neues Mainboard braucht, kann man sich auch gleich einen neuen Prozessor auf Zen Architektur zulegen.

Den Text bitte mit einer Prise Salz genießen.


----------



## bonesai (5. Juli 2016)

DIE AM4 Mainboards sind doch angeblich schon fast vor der Auslieferung


----------



## netheral (5. Juli 2016)

Gibt es inzwischen eigentlich weitere Fälle bzw. eine Untersuchung des Sachverhalts durch irgendein Magazin mit Testmöglichkeiten? Die wenigsten (fast gar keine) Privatnutzer dürften ein Messgerät für die Leistungsaufnahme über den PCI-E Slot besitzen, sodass man das Problem nicht vollständig nachvollziehen kann. 

Auffällig ist und bleibt es in meinen Augen. Würde mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch keine dieser Karten kaufen - wobei das Problem sicherlich bei Custom-Karten mit stärkerer Stromversorgung NT-seitig (8-pin oder 2x 6) gegessen sein dürfte.


----------



## bonesai (5. Juli 2016)

Ja es gibt bereits Tests und Versuche (unter anderem ein OC Versuch auf 1500MHZ und 260 Watt, dem Board ist nichts passiert)
Und vom 3D Center den Test mit dem alten P4 Mainboard bei dem man mehr als den doppelten Maximalstrom über die Pins laufen hat lassen (auch nix passiert).
Gibt den Artikel dazu eh hier im News Feed


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2016)

Orka45 schrieb:


> Ich lass das mal hier so stehen


Genau was ich vermutet hab. Dem Mainboard macht es nichts, wenn ne RX480 drinsteckt und den Slot überlastet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Juli 2016)

big-maec schrieb:


> . Das Mainboard heißt MA785R 09146-1.48.3BJ01.011


Das Billigstteil von Dell?


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Juli 2016)

Der UserNews Schreiber ist sowieso gebannt/gesperrt und die News ist nichts anderes als "irgend jemand in irgend einem Forum behauptet ohne nachweisen zu können... ". 
Zudem hat die 960 styx tw. sogar deutlich mehr Strom aus dem PCIe gezogen. Die Qualität der News ist 0.


----------



## nonamez78 (11. Juli 2016)

Orka45 schrieb:


> Ich lass das mal hier so stehen



Komplett Offtopic, aber guckt euch nach dem deutschen Video mal seine englische Version an. Die netten Mädels an der Wand sind irgendwie plötzlich im Urlaub .


----------

